# Do you have to drive with the Lyft emblem on your window?



## goku9384 (Sep 18, 2015)

I just started and I have not received my welcome package yet. I've been picking up people without my lift tag on my windshield. Do we need to put up the tag when driving?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

What does it say about Lyft, and about you, that you must ask this question here rather than through Lyft directly?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> What does it say about Lyft, and about you, that you must ask this question here rather than through Lyft directly?


This is becoming a canned response.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

goku9384 said:


> I just started and I have not received my welcome package yet. I've been picking up people without my lift tag on my windshield. Do we need to put up the tag when driving?


They say yes but how would they ever know? I don't.


----------



## goku9384 (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> They say yes but how would they ever know? I don't.


Ok thanks how long have you been driving without it


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

goku9384 said:


> Ok thanks how long have you been driving without it


Long enough. I keep it in my glove box just in case...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

goku9384 said:


> I just started and I have not received my welcome package yet. I've been picking up people without my lift tag on my windshield. Do we need to put up the tag when driving?


According to the CPUC you are required to display your trade dress anytime you have your app on.

Some will tell you not to display but YOU will pay the one thousand dollar ticket, if pulled over.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

observer said:


> According to the CPUC you are required to display your trade dress anytime you have your app on.
> 
> Some will tell you not to display but YOU will pay the one thousand dollar ticket, if pulled over.


Is that a California law?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Is that a California law?


Yupp, OP is in San Diego.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

observer said:


> Yupp, OP is in San Diego.


I see that.. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> I see that.. Thanks for the correction.


No prob.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I keep my trade dress in the door pocket unless I am picking up a pax, or taking one to the airport.. the rest of the time it stays in the door pocket.

California PUC says it must be displayed... who cares? they have no way to know I am online.

don't worry about the minutia, drive safe and don't listen to glados.


----------



## Uberdog (Aug 3, 2015)

Please use it. In LA cops are looking for ride share drivers who are not using the emblems. The emblem proves that you are PUC compliant. There are cases of folks getting hit for a $1000 fine. I got one at LAX about 2 months ago...


----------

